#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Trichy btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Trichy Year of Establishment:* 1964.

*NIT Trichy Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Trichy Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Trichy Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
8963

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
24169

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Civil Engineering
8894

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Civil Engineering
28491

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Computer Science & Engineering
2917

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Computer Science & Engineering
16033

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
4384

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
16784

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Electronics & Communication Engineering
3576

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Electronics & Communication Engineering
11737

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Instrumentation & Control Engineering
9518

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Instrumentation & Control Engineering
24864

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Mechanical Engineering
3306

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Mechanical Engineering
14020

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
14356

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
30822

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Production Engineering
12593

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Production Engineering
29367



*NIT Trichy Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringProduction EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering*NIT Trichy Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:
*
One time payment
  INR 4450

 Payable every semester
  INR 27000

 Refundable caution deposit
  INR 3500

 Total fees payable at the time of admission
  INR 34550


*
NIT Trichy Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* 13,800/- Per Year.

*NIT Trichy Engineering Placements 2012:*

*Branch*
*Class size*
*Total placed*

CIVIL
53
45

C.S.E
72
69

E.E.E
76
73

E.C.E
80
74

MECH
73
67

MME
27
24

PROD
62
58

I.C.E
66
57

CHEM
47
38

ARCH
34
27

*Total*
590
532



*NIT Trichy Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*Trichy is connected by road to Chennai (320 km), Madurai (142 km) and to all major towns in South India by regular bus services. Tiruchirapalli is an important junction on the Southern Railway. It connects Madras, Thanjavur, Madurai, Tuticorin, Tirupati, Rameswaram, Bangalore, Coimbatore, Cochin and Mangalore. It has an international airport, and is connected with Chennai (Madras), Singapore, Colombo, Kuwait, Sharjah, Calicut. Indian Airlines connects Trichy with Chennai, Sharjah, Calicut Kuwait and Colombo. Air Lanka Service connects Tiruchirapalli with Colombo.


*Central library:*The college has a modern central library with more than one lakh documents consisting of technical books, reports, standards and back volumes of journals. The library subscribes to 179 periodicals (print) plus 1000+ (e-Journals) besides a holding of 15943 bound volumes of journals (back numbers). The library also contains 15,000 books in the book bank.

*NIT Trichy Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*The PGP is currently a full-time residential programmer and plans are on to make the MDP programmer also a residential one by 2010. Single-seated accommodation facilities are available for all PGP participants in the campus premises, with separate blocks for men and women. MDP participants have a separate MDP hostel block while a housing block is available for FPM participants. Aesthetically designed, the hostel blocks are spread around the canteen, on the sides of the hillock. The hostels are interconnected, mostly in blocks of three.

Each of the blocks has a square in the center where basketball and/or badminton courts with artificial turf are maintained, with some blocks also having lawns in the square. Each hostel block has a common room where facilities such as wall-mounted televisions, printers, table-tennis tables and carrom and chess games are available. It is the common room that provides the scene of action for get-togethers, parties and informal discussions. Each block is also equipped with fully automatic washing machines and each floor is further equipped with landline phones, water coolers and water purifiers. Students also make use of the open terraces on each block for various purposes, ranging from drying clothes to hosting parties.

*NIT Trichy Address:* Tanjore Main Road, National Highway 67, Tiruchirappalli  620015,Tamil Nadu,India.

*NIT Trichy Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Trichy btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities DAIICT btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Trichy btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities SMVDU J&K btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## chaarly

with air 4062 nd outside general category can i get mech. or ec there?

----------


## Shreya singh

> with air 4062 nd outside general category can i get mech. or ec there?


You can get EEE in nit trichy  :):

----------

